# Feeding Fish Bacon



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Not bacon per se......but I've fed my fish so many things that would make people go....."wtf is wrong with you". With bacon though I'd just be worried about the grease floating around and the amount of salt/sodium in it....


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been harassed because I put dabs of Fancy Feast Pate cat food and bits of dry cat kibble in the fish tank. The cories, especially, love it.

I feed my vegetarian mollies all sorts of things - successes include overcooked broccoli, cantaloupe, banana, steamed sweet potato, steamed white potato, corn, smashed peas. They didn't like carrots, green beans, or apples.

On yesterday's live feed over at the water box I mentioned that I do this food method and got a lot of surprise. 

Of course, I feed them regular fish food as well.

Interestingly, I don't get a strong divide between the herbivores and the carnivores Everybody eats everything

I have a heavily planted tank and I deliberately overfeed so I can feed the plants too. you can see the bits of bone in the Fancy Feast cat food and I think that comes a lot of calcium phosphate which is good for the plants in addition to all the other nutrition. Houston Texas soil and water is short on iron and so I'm sure the plants appreciate that as well.

Haven't done bacon yet!

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Cooked bacon or raw? I felt weird putting a tiny slice of a spinach leaf in my tank.


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sentinel said:


> Cooked bacon or raw? I felt weird putting a tiny slice of a spinach leaf in my tank.


Oh, go on, be brave[emoji41] My babies didn't like the spinach. it just floated on the top and I had to fish it out.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not sure I would just because of the potential seasonings/curing agents/grease. A little bit of cooked meat without any seasoning is perfectly fine to offer, and some fish love it. Land meats shouldn't be a major part of your fishies' diets, they aren't made to process it, but as treats won't hurt them. Organic leafy veggies are all fine, other fruits and veggies vary depending on how juicy/irritating they are. For example, don't feed your fish onions or citrus.


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

I came across a link to a webpage in a Google search one time where a guy claimed to feed his guppies semen... :|


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

mrjbacon said:


> I came across a link to a webpage in a Google search one time where a guy claimed to feed his guppies semen... :|


Boggles the mind... How gross.

... And... of Course I had to go look it up . it's from 2004 funny as hell but really disgusting. Truly had to have been a joke.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I doubt most fish would even see, let alone try to eat, single-cell-sized things. Granted, if you were dealing with truly miniscule fry, that might have some nutritional value? I assume whatever gives sperm all the energy to swim with would have some value to fish if they could eat enough.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd be concerned about the grease... . . . that said, I feed my fishes lots of things in addition to store-bought food: spinach, peas, carrots, celery leaf, romaine lettuce, fruit flies, fungus gnats, mosquitoes, lots of mosquito larvae, small caterpillars, dandelion leaf, red wigglers (worms from my vermicomposting bin). leaf hoppers, crickets . . . .


----------



## bettang (Oct 30, 2017)

Why Bacon? There are plenty of prepared foods and diy foods that are much healthier.


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

JJ09 said:


> I'd be concerned about the grease... . . . that said, I feed my fishes lots of things in addition to store-bought food: spinach, peas, carrots, celery leaf, romaine lettuce, fruit flies, fungus gnats, mosquitoes, lots of mosquito larvae, small caterpillars, dandelion leaf, red wigglers (worms from my vermicomposting bin). leaf hoppers, crickets . . . .


Oh, yes mosquito larvae! 

... Runs off to try celery stalk...

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

@ladykemma2, not the stalk, just the leaves. (Stalk might be too fibrous?) And blanch them first, just for 2-3 min. My fishes and shrimp go crazy for celery! They're not too keen on zucchini anymore.


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

JJ09 said:


> @ladykemma2, not the stalk, just the leaves. (Stalk might be too fibrous?) And blanch them first, just for 2-3 min. My fishes and shrimp go crazy for celery! They're not too keen on zucchini anymore.


Yes, the leafy part. 

I tried it, they didn't like it. But u didn't think to blanch it first. Will try again.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

It was cooked, and not intentional I just happened to be eating it myself near the tank. Anything that refuses bacon should be killed lol. They nipped at it for a while. As for seamen I'm ashamed to say my GF thought this was interestingly funny after reading this and spit in our tank...the results are shocking. I feel truly bad for every male fish in my tank, apparently that thread was not a joke! Will not be letting her do that again, I did not find it funny. Time for a big water change.


----------



## sazure (Jul 29, 2016)

*Alternatives to man processed foods*

Regular dried fish flakes or pellets (as with any pet food) does not come close to their natural diet. Even as a child, I'd raise mosquito larva, worms and other live foods to feed my fish. That said, each species has nutritional needs and essential fatty acids (fats) are important. The lard in bacon (in the good old days before the often horrific way animals are now raised) used to be saved and used. (see the link on bacon below).

Any processed food, bacon, cat food or such is not suitable for your fish - but of course, they would crave it. In general, most fish do not eat pig or cured pork (bacon). Save for perhaps those in natural environments where while boar might fall into a river. It depends on how the pig is raised - is the bacon from a pen caged environment (unhealthy) or "free range" healthier as it creates a different type of pork. Bacon is cured - it is done (as in Europe) naturally or full of nitrates/nitrites and other toxic chemicals. Here is a link.

https://www.jaylabpro.com/the-truth-about-bacon.html


I didn't have the time to read the entire thread, so forgive up front if you feed them live foods, but if not, why not start. Some can be purchased on line - there used to be aqua - bid even ebay, or a local pet store (then again I was in NYC) OOOO! I see the ad to the right - Aquatic Foods - Live! (one still has to alternate as each source is often not complete - as in nature they eat many different live foods.)

If I caught a fly, my betta (in a huge heavily planted 25 gallon globe with 1/2 the water level) would jump, as they do in nature, to catch it from my fingers. Yummy!

(I use only companies that make their food - whole and raw from a variety of sources - if a pet is healthy the digestive juices - an extremely strong acid, will deal with any parasites so on, and the food source has to be excellent).

Best to you,

My background among other things was in nutritional (not the American Dietary Association but natural holistic) and animal (pet) nutrition.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I have frozen veggies that I feed my fish, doesn't mean they eat it, though. I just thaw it out in a cup. Coincidentally, (or not), I have had fish deaths after I have tried tomatoes. NO IDEA WHY, so, for tomatoes, I have completely stopped.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Raith said:


> I have frozen veggies that I feed my fish, doesn't mean they eat it, though. I just thaw it out in a cup. Coincidentally, (or not), I have had fish deaths after I have tried tomatoes. NO IDEA WHY, so, for tomatoes, I have completely stopped.


Tomatoes are very acidic. That could have something to do with it. I've heard of people feeding their fishes certain fruits- like banana or mango? but I never felt comfortable to try that, either.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

JJ09 said:


> Tomatoes are very acidic. That could have something to do with it. I've heard of people feeding their fishes certain fruits- like banana or mango? but I never felt comfortable to try that, either.


I didn't even know! Good to know now though, RIP two loach and a neon tetra.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Tomatoes are in the deadly nightshade family

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshwaterCentral (Jul 8, 2018)

I would have guessed it was something else. I don't think an individual tomato would have enough acid or poison to make that much of a difference in a large aquarium.


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

Lol I love this thread. From bacon to semen. Crazy hahaha

I personally never fed any of my aquatic pets with other food other than produced fish food and live food.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

We get some weird subjects going but this may need to have a bit of thought to what fish is given what food. One of the big problems with many of the African cichlids from Lake Malawi used to be a disease called "Malawi bloat" and it was often thought to be due to the food. If you take a very specialized fish group like those who eat algae almost exclusively and feed them food with too much protein, you are likely to meet bloat! 
So if you want to wander off the norm and feed some weird things, do some thinking about what your fish can digest, not simply what they will eat. After all, many fish will greedily attach a bare hook but that doesn't mean it is good for them!


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

JMCMark said:


> Lol I love this thread. From bacon to semen. Crazy hahaha
> 
> I personally never fed any of my aquatic pets with other food other than produced fish food and live food.


Imagine somebody coming in and reading "feeding guppies semen" that would be so funny! Lol... You guys are something else... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Bogey said:


> "feeding guppies semen" that would be so funny!


Protein is good for fish right? lol I am still shocked at the results from my GFs entertainment. They swarmed around in the "cloud" and filled their stomachs to the point they all looked pregnate...to the point I thought they would either BECOME pregnant or die from their stomach blowing out. I don't recommend anyone do this. Only reason I am even admitting this is for scientific purposes.


----------

